# Assassin snails and shrimp



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

Ok, so my 10 gallon red cherry shrimp tank has a bunch of little bladder snails in it. I've been picking them out, but they seem to reappear as fast as I can kill them. I'm not big on snails in my tanks, but I bought 2 assassin snails. Now I'm kind of worried they might go after my RCS. Has anyone ever heard of that happening? The tank is fed very well and there's lots of love plant debris in the tank as well. Is 2 assassins too many for a 10 gallon? Thoughts?


----------



## Uranium (Mar 5, 2016)

The minimum tank size for assassin snails is a 29-gallon tank... That's really the only thing that I am certain of for you. I am sorry that I can't help out anymore than that, as I am not a snail expert, but I think that a 29-gallon tank is a much more ideal environment for your assassins.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

So I should return both?


----------



## Uranium (Mar 5, 2016)

Unless you have a bigger tank, then yes.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm just going to add that there have been videos of Assassin Snails eating Shrimp. They tend to go for the easiest meal.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Assassin Snails *do not* need a 29 gallon tank. Those idiots at LiveAquaria have them getting up to 3". :frustrated: 

They are tiny at .5"-1" when full grown. They do not eat healthy shrimp but will eat dead ones. My tanks are so heavily planted that I keep them to eat any dead critters I can't see. I have had them in 2.5 tanks and currently in everything from 5.5-20. They do not overproduce as they lay one egg or so per month. It is interesting to see the baby Assassin Snail emerge from the sand.

BTW, I feed frozen foods so now that all of the pest snails are gone they eat the frozen bits that hit the substrate. They've been in the 20 with Natalie Nerite for more than two years with no issues. They are in all of the other tanks with Nerite, too. I think because I feed frozen they have no need to go after the Nerite; including the Horned Nerite that are the same size as the Assassin Snails.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Assassin Snails *do not* need a 29 gallon tank. Those idiots at LiveAquaria have them getting up to 3". :frustrated:
> 
> They are tiny at .5"-1" when full grown. They do not eat healthy shrimp but will eat dead ones. My tanks are so heavily planted that I keep them to eat any dead critters I can't see. I have had them in 2.5 tanks and currently in everything from 5.5-20. They do not overproduce as they lay one egg or so per month. It is interesting to see the baby Assassin Snail emerge from the sand.
> 
> BTW, I feed frozen foods so now that all of the pest snails are gone they eat the frozen bits that hit the substrate. They've been in the 20 with Natalie Nerite for more than two years with no issues. They are in all of the other tanks with Nerite, too. I think because I feed frozen they have no need to go after the Nerite; including the Horned Nerite that are the same size as the Assassin Snails.


OK cool! Thanks for the info, I thought they seemed rather small for a 29 gallon. Like I said I'm not big into snails, but they are pretty interesting. One is very active and the other just sits on the gravel. They got shrimp pellets yesterday and took them down like champs! I read about them eating RCS, but most people said only after they first introduced them and the snails were very hungry. Hence the shrimp pellets. I got 2 nerite snails for my other tank as well. Only paid 2 bucks for 4 snails with my petco perks card! (Just means I spend too much money there, lol)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do give them the occasional frozen bloodworm or shrimp. You can shove them under a plant and the Assassins will find them. Or, you can get a pest snail or two once a month. That's what I did before I switched to mostly frozen foods.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

I've got quite a few bladder snails in there right now. Probably about 20 or so.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I have 2 Assassin snails cause I used to have A LOT of rams horn snails. And they sure did help get rid of them. I know I still have some before I moved but ever since I've moved I haven't seen any of those rams snails. At least I still have the 2 Assassin snails alive.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I just spent $36 on a assassin snail and 5 cherry shrimp shipment from AquaticArts. I started panicking seeing the 29 gallon thing but I've done a lot of research and never heard of that. I think comparing two or three sites is a good idea from now on XD


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

AccaliaJay said:


> I just spent $36 on a assassin snail and 5 cherry shrimp shipment from AquaticArts. I started panicking seeing the 29 gallon thing but I've done a lot of research and never heard of that. I think comparing two or three sites is a good idea from now on XD


Dang, my cherry shrimp were only 10 bucks. And the assassins were basically free.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't get to the pet stores often. None of them carry cherries anyways. They have ghost shrimp but no cherry XD So I'm hoping these guys will make the trip and I can start a new experience with them.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

AccaliaJay said:


> I don't get to the pet stores often. None of them carry cherries anyways. They have ghost shrimp but no cherry XD So I'm hoping these guys will make the trip and I can start a new experience with them.


I searched Craigslist for mine. They were really healthy


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

The reason why we dont go to petstores often is because my parents don't want to drive me. XD


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh, glad I don't have that problem. It's nice being able to make your own decisions


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Cheery Shrimp where I am a like £3. However I can't house them so I am a sad panda.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah I'm 18 now so this year I'm going to get my drivers license.


----------

